
Biohackers are using CRISPR on their DNA and we can’t stop it - ForHackernews
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23631520-100-biohackers-are-using-crispr-on-their-dna-and-we-cant-stop-it/
======
jgamman
subscribe to read - no thx

